# help me make a good case



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

The quarter horse congress is going on in Ohio , It is the largest quarter horse show in America. On the show grounds there is a area that has affectionately by hs goers been termed Puppy Alley. There is a huge influx of puppies there , I have been there and most are from Mills or byb. For how careful my show friends are with breeding the best QH to the best QH they have no sense that the same goes for dogs. Anyway , on a horse forum I frequent there again is talk of people excited to go and get a puppy form "puppy alley" . What are some good words of wisdom I can say to these people ? They seem to have no knowledge of the puppy mill concept.
thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You could start off by showing them the pics and footage from AlphaTex kennels and some of the other puppy mill footage.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been nice if the puppy alley was space given over to a rescue , shelter , situation to rehome dogs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm curious if the AQHA requires vendor permits from those who are participating in the sale of the puppies the same as they would trailer/tack (etc.) vendors. Perhaps if you can't change the minds of those who actually buy the puppies, you could get become involved in the politics of the selection of vendors. 

Obviously it's too late this year, but could make a huge difference next year if you could get AQHA to disallow 'puppy alley'.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I'm curious if the AQHA requires vendor permits from those who are participating in the sale of the puppies the same as they would trailer/tack (etc.) vendors. Perhaps if you can't change the minds of those who actually buy the puppies, you could get become involved in the politics of the selection of vendors.
> 
> Obviously it's too late this year, but could make a huge difference next year if you could get AQHA to disallow 'puppy alley'.


good question , would that prevent mills from participating ?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Wouldn't it have been nice if the puppy alley was space given over to a rescue , shelter , situation to rehome dogs.


I am going to contact someone from the Ohio Quarter Horse Association. Super Idea


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes, I think there is a $100 or $200 permit required for "Puppy Alley" Last year there was a 'breeder" with Sable GSDs there - $1200 a pup - by the last Sunday, he had reduced them to $400 (I had a friend there who got all this info, including the website of the "breeder") Sort of an average BY commercial breeder with an untitled European line male, and a couple of females....titles in 2nd & 3rd generations.

Tell them to go buy their next show prospect at the local lesson barn/former meat auction - or breed their mares to a young ungelded 4H project colt - after all, they have AQHA papers too....

Lee


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Prisonersofgreed.org seems like a decent website when it comes to educating about puppy mills.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been wanting to go to the Congress for years. Never been, and didn't know about "puppy alley".


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most Ohio horse people love their dogs. But they may not be as into it as we are here, and may not realize these puppies are coming from puppy mills. Lots of horse people do get their horses at auctions, and such. We have halflinger sales up my way every year. It seems like a big party, lots of people, lots of horses, and you can get a good deal. I can see them not having a problem getting dogs that way.

What do you say?

You might say, " That's just terrible, those pups come from puppy mills, and they and the breeding dogs live in terrible conditions, no one who cared about their dogs would sell them to strangers they know nothing about like that. They probably fed the dams drugs to get them to come into heat so that they would be ready for this event. It is disgusting."

And you might get together a petition of people who do love their dogs, who are members of the Quarter horse association, and ask them to discontinue allowing this at the show, and maybe have a rescue-dog adoption event instead, as well as inviting people to provide information about how to help the many horses that are finding themselves dumped or abandoned. 

Send letters to the delegates of the Quarter Horse Association with a well-thought-out alternative to this, with maybe the names of several rescue organizations that would be willing to participate if the puppy millers were not there.

Plan on next year, not this year, as most of the preparations are set for this year, but you can maybe make a difference for next year's show. 

And if worse comes to worse, you can always provide a petition with so many names on it saying that you will all boycott the show if they continue to allow this disgrace. You will make sure that there will be plenty of people there with signs and news coverage as well.

If you have lots of energy there are things you can do.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Appeal to the AQHA to NOT allow this to happen at their event. Start a petition, we'll happily sign it, to send to the AQHA. I know one professional horsewoman who is in the top 10 HUS every year will happily sign it as well.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

lots of good Ideas, If I really want this to stop , I need to get on the bandwagon for next year. I know a aqha board member and may start there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And keep us updated! I'll email my friend and see if she knows anyone who is an "authority" in the AQHA.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Horsegirl!!! Sent you a PM with AQHA contact info!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Horsegirl!!! Sent you a PM with AQHA contact info!


got it thanks!


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

What do you really know about these "breeders" who participate in "puppy alley" at the great Quarter Horse Congress? They may well be nice, upstanding people. Facts first.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

jmopaso said:


> What do you really know about these "breeders" who participate in "puppy alley" at the great Quarter Horse Congress? They may well be nice, upstanding people. Facts first.


good question , although I am not quite sure that "good upstanding" breeders would sell thier dogs to just anyone..... at least That is what I would not consider a responsible breeder. I do have some facts , I personally know 3 people that just had to have a puppy alley pup, all different breeds , one came with continental kennel club papers, 2 with APR papers ...


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

update: the puppy alley discussion has exploded on the horse forum , some really good posts and solutions being discussed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have been to Congress many times....and knew people who bought pups and young adults there - all BYB type dogs with issues! Springers, corgies and a pom I think...

FWIW - I had a 3 or 4 day correspondence with a Farrier/QH breeder recently....have a 250 acre farm, run beef, do stock horse events and penning....sounded like a great home at first....they even believed in feeding good food - the $40 a bag stuff (Orijen, what Basha eats is up to 70 sigh) but kept emphasizing the quality of life they would give a pup...but then came the kicker....because they were such a good home, they only expected to have to pay $500-600 pup from a good caring breeder who wanted good homes for their pups!!!!!!!!!!! Yea. Right. Go breed to a good stallion or buy a yearling from one at the Congress sale. More than a good pup.....they will probably buy a bargin pup at the puppy avenue .....

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

horsegirl said:


> update: the puppy alley discussion has exploded on the horse forum , some really good posts and solutions being discussed.



can you send a link to this ?????? I would like to see it

Lee


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

You could always stand there next to puppy alley entrance with a huge sign that says 

"What is a backyard breeder?
A person that sells puppies in order to make extra cash. Doesn't title the parents to test temperament and working ability. Let's you pick the puppy, instead of interviewing you and finding out which puppies personality fits you best. Sells puppies at horse shows. Two years from now when your puppy bites your kid or next door neighbor or is untrainable, remember this sign!"

However, the backyard breeders might just attack you then! 

((PS: Not all pups from BYB absolutely suck. My pup is an example. I think he is better than other dog of different breeds in terms of intelligence and willing to learn, but doesn't match up to other german shepherds that are from reputable breeders. So don't think I'm knocking the pups of you guys that got them from BYB!))


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could hand out pamphlets quietly


----------

